# FrightProps Labor Day Weekend Sale!



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Hey! Just wanted to drop a line to our friends here that we're doing a Labor Day Weekend Sale on a lot of our favorite props! Head to our site's sale section HERE, put any of the listed items in your car and then use code GETBEST to save an additional 20% on our already low priced props!

Just to note - unlike some other online retailers, we NEVER raises our prices just to lure customers with huge sales! If we give you a 20% off coupon, it's 20% off our regular price!


CLICK HERE FOR OUR LABOR DAY SALE SECTION!
http://www.frightprops.com/everything-else/labor-day-sale.html


----------

